

Being A Bully Is Actually Good For Your Health - jaboutboul
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2014/05/09/1323641111.abstract?sid=8ebf80e1-6b20-4ac9-b0d3-8d573fb663ee

======
mattgreenrocks
Given that it has long-term effects, why does it go ignored?

